# TNT - Guilt Free Artichoke Dip



## htc (Sep 6, 2005)

I made this over the weekend and it was a big hit. When people found out it was a tofu base, they were shocked.

Ingredients:
1 box soft silken tofu
1 c. parmesan cheese
marinated artichoke hearts
grated cheddar cheese
garlic

Blend tofu & parmesan cheese & add artichoke hearts & garlic (as much as you like, I like a lot). If you want the chokes chunky, blend garlic first then add chokes and pulse a couple times. Top w/ shredded cheese, to taste. Bake 375 for about 30 minutes, or until bubbling. Serve w/ chips, crackers, pita chips or veggie sticks or slices.

p.s. I mixed in some of the cheddar into the dip then topped w/ some cheddar. I didn't mix too much, since I wanted to keep it somewhat healthy.  I've made this 2xs now and keep modifying it each time.


----------



## BellaCucina (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi htc, (I already mentioned this in another thread...) I love artichokes, this looks like it's delicious, and healthy too!

Thanks for sharing it.


----------

